
A Comparison of Approaches to Advertising Measurement at Facebook [pdf] - gwern
http://www.kellogg.northwestern.edu/faculty/gordon_b/files/kellogg_fb_whitepaper.pdf
======
chmullig
Gordon, Zettelmeyer, Bhargava, and Chapsky "found some evidence that PSA’s as
controls would lead an advertiser to draw the incorrect conclusion about the
true lift of an ad campaign."[1]

[1] You can't tell me not to cite! ;)

